# Paslode im350 not firing



## TPoles (1 Oct 2018)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a refurbished Paslode. It had been working fine this last week whilst I've been building a shed. I went to use it today and it won't fire. sometimes the fan comes on and i can hear it release gas but no nail is fired. 
I have checked the fuel cell and it has gas in, also the battery has charge and light is flashing green.

Any advice what to look for first would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## HOJ (1 Oct 2018)

Problems I have with mine are: Battery just drops out of contact, just when you go to fire, and using old gas, check the date on the bottom of the cartridge, plus, don't be fooled into thinking you have gas.

I bought the Dewalt battery percussion ones thinking they would solve the problem, but they haven't got the power of the Paslode to be honest, quite often need to finish with a hammer.


----------



## TPoles (1 Oct 2018)

just looked at it again, its started flashing green and the odd red. I assume its something more serious wrong with it now.


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Oct 2018)

Very carefully just pull the part back that pushes against the wood. If you can here the fan start up when you do this, it might just be the part the pushes against the wood needs moving further forward. An Allen screw on the top adjusts it...I think

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul200 (2 Oct 2018)

Possibly a motor problem? https://www.kelvinpowertools.com/blog/b ... n-problems It's worth checking the wiring is all as it should be (no pinched wires or loose connections) and that the fan turns freely. There is an overload protection that prevents use if it is at all stiff - you may need a new motor.

These guns are brilliant when they work and your worst nightmare when they play up - believe me - I once sold them :evil: Probably worth finding a local repair agent who gives free estimates - cheaper than randomly replacing bits and it still not working.


----------



## Jon.1976 (2 Oct 2018)

I know for me, when that happens 9 times of out 10 its a gas issue (usually old). Another thing thats happened to me is I've had the last nail of a strip be fired and the next strip hasn't slid into place so upon next activation it has dry fired and the firing pin has come to far out. Its effectively the same as a jam but you don't notice it until you open up the jam catch.


----------



## Jon.1976 (2 Oct 2018)

Another thing to consider is don't store your gas in a cold place. Before I knew better, I used to store cartridges in the garage and quite often they wouldn't work until they'd warmed up.


----------



## colinmetcalfe (22 Jan 2020)

Since there have been some relatively recent comments I thought I would share my own experience of this problem.
As the original poster said his gun just stopped firing but in my case no dropping,.
This happened to mine. 
New gas, nails etc no effect.
Strip down (was clean) 
Everything worked fine i.e. fan, ignition spark etc.
Adjusted the little roller wheel a little as per an Aussie UTube suggestion.
All to no avail.
My conclusion therefore was that gas was not being injected into the cyclinder.
Checked stem for any blockage no problem there.
I finally got to the caus eof the problem.
When the nose is compressed the gas bottle is pressed against the stem by some tabs on the cyclinder case rotating the gas bottle cover. The two plastic prongs in the cyclinder play some part in this although as yet I have not worked it all out yet.
I managed to make the gun reliably fire by manually pressing the cover to push the bottle against the stem.
At this stage it would appear to be a wear problem in this mechanism although I cannot actually see where exeactly.
Before I send for quote for repair has anyone had any feedback from service agents along these lines?


----------



## AJB Temple (22 Jan 2020)

I got rid of Paslode due to unreliability and inconvenience of gas. 

My service guy says that assuming fresh gas and correct load, 90% of problems that he sees are due to the gun being filthy, despite assertions from users that they clean it. 

I use DeWalt battery now. First fix had a bad reputation a while ago, but they seem to have fixed this now (in the past year). Second fix has always been excellent and the depth control works well. I mainly use second fix.


----------



## Lons (22 Jan 2020)

I used a Paslode 350 for several years and whilst it was a great nail gun mine was very temperamental. Gas wouldn't work at all well in cold weather, I think you can buy special gas now, often jammed when used with non Paslode brand nails, and worst of all I had to strip down and clean the damn thing every night after a days heavy use. Although I got pretty quick at that it's still messy and a pita.

I got my hands on one of the first pre launch DeWalt cordless 1st fix guns and still have it, no issues whatsoever, never found it to be underpowered. Mine has 3 amp batteries, my mates' newer gun has 4 amp and a couple of improvements. 
I don't regret selling my Paslode though they still have a huge reputation.


----------



## woodcarver (23 Jan 2020)

I`ve found non paslode gas doesent work as well.


----------



## Geoff_S (23 Jan 2020)

I've had two of these. 

The first was a real PITA. Constantly failing to fire, returned to dealer, serviced and still the same problem.

So you may ask, "why did you have two?". Well, the first one got nicked and the insurance would only pay out on invoice. At the time I thought great, I'll get one that works. Well, it didn't, exactly the same problem, back to the dealer, blah, blah, blah. I tried all the tricks, some mentioned here. Cleaning the bloody thing, dismantling and cleaning, keeping it warm. letting it cool down, fresh gas, Paslode gas only, short cylinders, long cylinders. I only persevered because it cost so much money. It's now taking up space in my workshop.

My nephew who is a full time carpenter & joiner had a Paslode as well. Same problems as me. He's now using Dewalt cordless, swears by it and I'm using Bostich air (I'm not a full time carpenter & joiner).


----------

